# NHS IVF Wales Smoking Test. When will they do it?



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello ladies,
Its been a while since I visited as I was waiting for the NHS referral to come through.

I have my very 1st initial consultation on the 12th June.

My question is, do they do the smoking test there and then? 
Do they do the smoking test at all?

I've been trying to cut down by smoking e-cigs, which have helped, but I dont feel its helping the hand-2-mouth action and fear I may falter with all the stress to come. 

I hear that they will do tests but I wondered is that on the 1st meeting? or will it be at a meeting after?

Also, one more question.... how long did you have to wait (on nhs ivf) to start treatment AFTER your very first meeting?  I'm assuming they need to work out your dates/cycles so I'm guessing within 2 months?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

Please would someone be so kind as to help me answer this? I'm going in 13 days!! eeeek


----------



## vickixxx (Dec 27, 2009)

hi i just see your note and thought id let u no i got tested on my 2nd visit and i let myself down and had a cigarette 1 day before and it shpwed up they have put my treatment back by 6 months now so i advise u to not have 1 for at least 48 hours before appointment and that would be a good time to completley give up because they like u to be a non smoker for 6 months for better egg quality hope this helps x


----------



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Vicki, that helps loads.

Obviously to intention is to give up anyway, just wondered how much time I had to do that.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoony, just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your app  
Stop smoking today!  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi spoony the waiting list at ivf Wales for Ivf is 18 months to two years. They are also having trouble with staff shortages etc so I would prepare yourself for quite a wait unfortunatley x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi spoony, ive had all my consultations and they didnt test me for smoking, i dont knoe how they work maybe they dont test everybody. I have been waiting 19 months since my 1st consultation and i dont want to be negative but as Daisy said you should prepare yourself for the wait. good luck with your appointment xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can I just add that smoking is known to reduce the success rate with ivf and this is why they don't want smokers having nhs treatment plus if treatment did work u would of course be smoking with a growing baby inside. 
I know its very hard, I had to give up back in 2005 before treatment. You can get lots of help through your gp and save the money for the baby fund. 

Good luck all


----------

